# Kitten poop accident



## josajojosa (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a kitten aged just under 6 months her name is Missy and she has been quite a good kitten. She came into season last week and has just came out of it in the last couple of days. I had her at the vets yesterday for a health check and to get her booked in to be spayed. Everything was fine but at home later that night, i was met my a nasty surprise when she had done her business on my spare bed. I was really shocked as she has always been really good going to the toilet and this is the first time she has had an accident. I always clean her litter tray daily so i cant understand why she would do this.

Could it be to do with her first season or something else? i would appreciate any advice x


----------



## animalia (Feb 2, 2009)

It's possible she was very frightened by the whole vet experience and was hiding in your room or was uncomfortable with something in the route to her litter box. 

Some queens when in season will also wee and poo in places they wouldn't normally. I would suggest keeping her out of the room until after she has been spayed and if you do choose to let her in there be sure you have changed the sheets or washed them in biological washing powder and if you have it soak the offending area in some Urine Off or Nature's Miracle(aka 8n1 hygiene cleaner). 

If you have a spare litter tray maybe put one in your room as this seems to be where she feels safe.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Could be because of the heat - good thing you're booked in for a spay hun  x


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

it could be she was frighted and was hiding away and got caught short, or it could have been just a accident, all cats at one time in there life will probably have a accident, i would not worry unless she starts doing it all the time.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Agree with Lou JJ,some girls do this or spray or both when they're sexually frustrated or confused by hormones,i'm sure once she's been spayed she'll be fine again


----------



## josajojosa (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks for all the comments has put my mind at rest. how long does it normally take for queens to recover after being spayed?


----------

